# Final 10 regular-season games thread



## girllovesthegame

Begins tonight with a 3 game road trip @Sac, @L.A. Clippers, and @Golden State. 

The Hornets seriously need to go 3-0.


----------



## bee-fan

I know GS and Sac has played some close games with the Hornets this year, but the Hornets need to go 3-0.


----------



## Basel

They have no excuses not to go 3-0 on the trip.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I don't know Basel. You know when we think it's something they should do, they don't. And when we think they won't, they do. It's so hard to gauge these guys sometimes.


----------



## Diable

When you're without your fourth,fifth and sixth best player and your seventh best player has a bad ankle you have excuses.The kings have already beat them too.Freaking BJax ran wild on them down the stretch of that game.


----------



## bee-fan

I was getting ready to say the Hornets have a few excuses. The bench has been playing pretty good lately, but who knows how long they can keep that up.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Wow. All I can say right now is wow.


----------



## Diable

It's a miracle they win that game.CP shoots badly and they give up all those points.Most nights they just haven't been getting the contributions from all those guys who scored well tonight.They finally hit a decent percentage on treys,but the kings were freaking unconscious,especially down the stretch.Freaking Hilton needs to learn how to stay on the floor.It's not like he's a terrific defender,but they can't afford for him to be spending most of the game on the bench,just isn't any size inside without him(or with him for that matter)


----------



## girllovesthegame

West is a game time decision for tonight's game against the Clippers.


----------



## bee-fan

I would be really surprised if West play tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame

LMAO @ Lil Wayne celebrating the Hornets win last night in Sac.


----------



## girllovesthegame

CP was a beast tonight. West tried hard to gut it out. At least there's no game tomorrow so he can get a little rest for that ankle.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I forgot to say that Julian has been playing really well lately. I really hope he keeps it up. It'll be good for both him and the team.


----------



## Diable

I'd like it if the hornets could get healthy and stay healthy.I have absolutely no idea how good they'd be if they did,but it would be interesting to find out.CP needs to play like this every night for this team.We all know he wants to pass first,but right now this team pretty much needs him to shoot 65%,drop thirty and hand out 15 assists without turning the ball over.


I don't like the way bad teams are scoring so much on them right now,but then the hornets seem to have real problems beating bad teams.If they hadn't blown so many easy wins against terrible teams they'd be right on the Lakers *** now.They just do not have any margin.If they don't play well and especially play defense the hornets aren't good enough to just show up and beat anyone.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets were on the tail end of a back to back while the Clippers hadn't played since Saturday but surprisingly CP didn't look the least bit tired.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Peja to return tonight against Warriors. Limited minutes off the bench.

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/04/peja_stojakovic_will_play_toni.html


----------



## Diable

Chris and David were out there alone tonight...And Chris was alone for the first half.God how many dunks did they brick tonight?I think it was six...it seems like more.

You simply can't win without getting something from your roleplayers.Thing that's really been hurting the hornets is the disappearance of the three point shot.Rasual was running away from open shots tonight.Even if you're a cold shooter you still have to shoot.Hell Rasual has no business on the floor if he's not going to take shots.Julian was just terrible tonight.He managed to do little more than embarass himself.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Where the heck was Mo tonight? With Rasual shooting bad and Devin building a house with bricks, Byron should've at least gave Mo a shot.


----------



## bee-fan

^^I don't know what Byron see in Devin. His defense was okay, but he was killing the Hornets on the offensive end. I don't know why he don't give Mo as many chances as he give Devin. Butler had a really tough night shooting and Julian regressed, Mo should of at least walked on the court.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> ^^I don't know what Byron see in Devin. His defense was okay, but he was killing the Hornets on the offensive end. I don't know why he don't give Mo as many chances as he give Devin. Butler had a really tough night shooting and Julian regressed, *Mo should of at least walked on the court*.


AT LEAST!

2-1. They could've hopped into the 4th seed tonight but when other teams lose they don't help themselves. :nonono:


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> AT LEAST!
> 
> 2-1. They could've hopped into the 4th seed tonight but when other teams lose they don't help themselves. :nonono:


I hope the Hornets know it's not going to get easier from here on out. Hopefully they can get Posey back for the Utah game, but either way this will be a tough stretch coming up. I hope Peja knocked off most of the rust tonight, because the Hornets will need him on Sunday.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I can hardly stand to watch.


----------



## Diable

It's just a good thing that Utah lost...They're lucky that Dallas lost.Hornets had a great oppurtunity tonight.Could have picked up a game on the Rockets


----------



## girllovesthegame

Seems everytime they have a great opportunity they go and squander it. Someone on the Hornets bench needs to keep tabs on the other teams and let them know that hey, such and such lost and such and such lost, let's get this so we can move up. But they know. Even though it might not look like it, they know. They know they need to continue to win games because they can't rely on help from outside. That shot by Rasual was big the other night to win at Sacramento but I really wish Sual would've been a bit more on with his shot tonight.

I'm going to bed. I'm exhausted.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The Jazz definitely has the Hornets' number. They're making a killing in the paint and hitting all of their shots.


----------



## Diable

I don't know why,but Utah always hits all their shots against the Hornets and the Hornets shoot like they're all legally blind against them.They just don't have enough size though.When teams start beating on them they just can't stand up to it.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> I don't know why,but Utah always hits all their shots against the Hornets *and the Hornets shoot like they're all legally blind against them*.They just don't have enough size though.When teams start beating on them they just can't stand up to it.


:yes: :laugh:


----------



## Diable

Is there any news on TC and Posey?I heard them talking about Peja not looking right late in tonight's game...It would be nice to have more than two players you could count on to perform reasonably well in any given game regardless.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The latest on Posey and Chandler.

Basically....



> Posey, who missed his fifth consecutive game Sunday against the Utah Jazz, will be re-evaluated Thursday. Coach Byron Scott did not rule out the possibility that his return could be delayed until April 12 against Dallas.





> Meanwhile, starting center Tyson Chandler no longer needs to wear a walking boot for his inflamed left ankle. Last week, Chandler had his cast removed.
> 
> "At this point, regardless if I am ready or not, I want to play in the playoffs," Chandler said. "I need to start walking around, and I need to get a couple of games under my belt."
> 
> Scott said Chandler will probably return by the April 13 game against Houston. "If he can play the last two or three games to get ready for the playoffs, I think that will probably be a fair assessment," Scott said. "It's still very slow in healing. He's under the assumption the last game or so, even if it's not 100 percent, he wants to play."


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tonight's game against the Heat has been picked up for NBATV's Fan Night.


----------



## bee-fan

I noticed nothing has been said about Peja. He look like he was hurting the other night, after he missed those two free throws.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Peja must be good to go then. The only thing I've heard (read) is that he's supposed to return to the starting lineup tonight.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> Peja must be good to go then. The only thing I've heard (read) is that he's supposed to return to the starting lineup tonight.


That's good news. I'm definitely rooting for Juju, so hopefully he can become a major contributor off the bench. The Hornets definitely need it.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> That's good news. I'm definitely rooting for Juju, so hopefully he can become a major contributor off the bench. The Hornets definitely need it.


Outside of good health being #1, I can't begin to talk about what the Hornets definitely need right now. We haven't had good health all season though so I doubt we'll have it now at the end of a long season. Guys are banged up all throughout the team. JuJu seemed to be confident in the starting lineup and played really well (except for the past 2 games) so hopefully he can re-gain it.


----------



## bee-fan

^^Yes, someone in the Hornets organization has definitely ticked off the injury gods. The injuries this year have been unreal.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> ^^Yes, someone in the Hornets organization has definitely ticked off the injury gods. The injuries this year have been unreal.


Definitely. I'll pray to the good health gods this offseason. I should've known it would be too good to be true to have relatively good health 2 seasons in a row.


----------



## bee-fan

Why the starters and the bench cannot have a good game together? It seem like only one can have a good game at a time.


----------



## girllovesthegame

What an ugly sloppy game this is. About 25 turnovers combined.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Peja shooting ok although it could be better but CP3, West and Sual need to do better.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Look at that. Leave the room, come back and the lead is cut to 2 now. :nada:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Looks like playing his former team has resurrected Big Cat from the dead.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Why does CP keep giving the ball to West when he's been off all night? 3-15? Seriously? He's had a few good looks but he's not knocking them down. He's been on 9pts and 4rebs all night it seems.


----------



## Diable

If West was just having a bad night this game would be an easy win for the hornets...He's been horrible though


----------



## girllovesthegame

This is not a playoff team. They just suck too much right now. Too much.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I can't believe he just did that. I walk into the room to see Sual hitting a 3 at the buzzer to tie the game. Did I just see that?


----------



## Diable

I should have talked **** about West sooner...Soon as I do he shows up for the game.That shot by butler was pure luck,but the hornets have been on the bad end of that stuff all year.


----------



## girllovesthegame

So now it looks like West is starting to pull his head out of his you know what.


----------



## Diable

Wade *****ing at the zebras because he bounces the ball off his thigh...That's hilarious.They should have just thrown him out of the game...Now they do.


----------



## Diable

It's amazing how Paul can have such an atrocious shooting night and still be the best player on the floor.


----------



## girllovesthegame

What the heck happened? I saw Wade lose the ball, Peja gained possession and the next thing I see is Wade ejected. I knew he had a tech earlier so I guess he jawed at the refs.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> I can't believe he just did that. I walk into the room to see Sual hitting a 3 at the buzzer to tie the game. Did I just see that?


:yes: I stopped watching the game, but I came back just in time to catch his shot.


----------



## bee-fan

I think Wade was upset because he missed the free throw that could have ended this game in regulation.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> :yes: I stopped watching the game, but I came back just in time to catch his shot.


That was unbelievable. He hadn't really done anything all night but he sure knocked that one down. I walked in the room and he was hoisting it up. Splash!


----------



## Diable

What butler has been doing lately has been thinking too damned much instead of just shooting the ball like he did right there.Of course he may have been thinking about how much suckage his game has picked up recently.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I was beginning to think Sual playing all these starter minutes was beginning to catch up with him. He, CP and West look fatiqued quite a bit. 

I hit rewind on my dvr but I had it on mute and it looked like Wade lost the ball, Peja gained possession, Wade slid under Peja and the refs called something. I'll go back and watch it later. When NBATV showed the highlights I could hear the Heat commentators say something about Paul tapping the ball out from Wade but it looked like Wade just lost it and Peja got it. I'll go back and watch that part later. Sual to the rescue tonight. He didn't do much but if he hadn't knocked down that shot, the Hornets lose this game. And I'm glad they woke up (namely West) in overtime.


----------



## bee-fan

Butler did have a really bad game. I wasn't surprised he made the shot. What surprised me was the way he asked for the ball and how he never gave up after they bobbled the handoff.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> Butler did have a really bad game. I wasn't surprised he made the shot. What surprised me was the way he asked for the ball and how he never gave up after they bobbled the handoff.


I entered the room just as the handoff was being bobbled and then he hoisted it up. I couldn't believe what I was seeing actually. I had just about given up. I'm glad they didn't.


----------



## bee-fan

^^I walked out with a little over 2 min. left in the game. I just knew they found another way to lose a game they should have won. Now they have Phoenix tomorrow, I hope they have enough gas in their tanks. I was just sitting here thinking about Hilton and Marks defending Shaq.


----------



## Diable

Wade's on nbatv claiming CP fouled him twice,but videotape disputes his position and accuses him of just losing the ball off his leg


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> ^^I walked out with a little over 2 min. left in the game. I just knew they found another way to lose a game they should have won. Now they have Phoenix tomorrow, I hope they have enough gas in their tanks. I was just sitting here thinking about Hilton and Marks defending Shaq.


I wonder how the Dwight Howard method would work. They did pretty good against him in the last meeting. Shaq's been playing well though so who knows.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> Wade's on nbatv claiming CP fouled him twice,but videotape disputes his position and accuses him of just losing the ball off his leg





> "Whether Chris hit the ball or not, he got me twice,'' Wade said. *"At that time, it was right there for the opening.* We didn't get the call and it took a game from us that we should have won. That's a tough one to swallow. I'll take getting thrown out of the game, because for my team, I'm going to stand up when I feel someone was wrong.''


Wade left the Hornets an opening when he missed a free throw leaving the score 79-76. He hits both free throws, the score is then 80-76 but instead Sual brings it into overtime hitting the 3. 

CP's brother CJ was going crazy when Sual hit that shot.


----------



## Tooeasy

Wade lost the damn ball on his own, and then pushed off of Chris in an attempt to regain the possesion, if anything it should've been a foul on him after his own mistake. Hopefully he will watch the replay and feel a little dumb for being so vocal about a no call that shouldve BEEN a no call.


----------



## Diable

This was a crappy game.Hornets just can't guard Shaq...Or anything else bigger than a breadbox.He opened up a ton of space for their shooters and they hit a lot of shots....Also shot over twice as many free throws,but then all our bigs contributed was a bunch of fouls.I'm pretty upset about that charge they called on Chris down the stretch.The first one was completely bogus,he wasn't even going towards the basket when Nash flopped.The second one I can't even tell if he even touched Nash and he was completely around him either way.No way was it was a charge and CP should have gotten two free throws right there.


Like every game this one is on Chris.It's not enough for him to put up great numbers,he has to be even better than he was tonight.When you take that many shots you're responsible.He should have had forty,but he just didn't hit a ton of good looks.To start the second half he had a lot of great looks.He was getting where he wanted as easily as you'd get up and go to the fridge.He should hit those shots and he has to hit those shots right now


----------



## girllovesthegame

The free throw and fouls disparity in this game was just too much. The Suns had been off for about 3 days and were the rested team but still, the Hornets should've won this game. The Suns should've been eliminated tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame

So with Dallas' win tonight against Utah, the Suns are eliminated anyway.


----------



## Diable

I guess the hornets are a game ahead of both Dallas and Utah.Utah has the head to head tiebreaker obviously.The next two games are against Dallas and Dallas is playing very good ball while the Hornets just look CP,DX and random guys from the YMCA


----------



## girllovesthegame

Why the heck can't MoPete get some PT? Sual's shots haven't been falling as much and Devin gets to come off the bench before Mo. Sual has been hitting miracle shots lately but we need more than that. CP keeps going to him in order to get him going but in the meantime, they're losing ground. This team sucks. So Scott takes Hilton out of the starting lineup means he doesn't get ANY PT at all? He should at least get _some_ PT. At least see what he'll bring. Sucks. I'm tired.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Now he puts Mo in. Mo is probably rusty and it'll take him half a quarter to get his shot going. Peja needs to pull his head out of his you know what too. And the Hornets have to play some serious stifling defense to be able to pull this one out. Peja missed a free throw. Have mercy.


----------



## Basel

Good game going on. Question to you guys: do you want to be the 7th seed so you get Denver, who hasn't been out of the 1st round in the 'Melo Era?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Carlisle knows when to call a timeout to interrupt momentum. Most times Scott'll let a team go on a 9-0, 11-0 run before he calls one.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Basel said:


> Good game going on. Question to you guys: do you want to be the 7th seed so you get Denver, who hasn't been out of the 1st round in the 'Melo Era?


To be honest Basel, I don't really know. Honestly I don't know that it'll make a difference. Without a healthy Tyson and the way the team has been playing, I really think the Hornets will be one and done. If the Hornets get the Nuggets, Melo might actually finally make it out of the first round for the first time.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Does Chris Paul have feelings? He absolutely hates the Mavs. His statline vs the Mavs this season has gotta be decimal points away from a triple double


----------



## girllovesthegame

Last regular home game of the season the idiots better had won this game.


----------



## girllovesthegame

They mentioned before the game that Paul said he doesn't ever want to have to score that much (after having to score 42 on Friday) and that he feels the Hornets are playing their game when he's around the 18 points, 15 assists mark.


----------

